# New Glock



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

still an AR15, but on the bright side it will never change looks. so one 20 years from now will look exactly the same as they do now so if you have one it won't go out of style. lol


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hmmmmmm...I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Hmmmmmm...I'll believe it when I see it.


I agree. It is the talk on many other forums, but I have my doubts


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I agree. It is the talk on many other forums, but I have my doubts


Besides, even if Glock is going to introduce "their" version of an AR-15, I can't see any reason to buy it over any other AR on the market. I'm sure Glock will put out a quality product, but I doubt they will surpass someone like BCM, POF, or Daniel Defense.

It will make the Glock fans really happy though.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It's not the first time this has been rumored. I would say meh I don't need another Glock or another AR. But I'm pretty sure if it was hanging in my LGS I would not be able to get my wallet out fast enough.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*IS GLOCK BUILDING A RIFLE? THE GUNWEBS AGAIN GO WILD*










Is Glock building a rifle? The Gunwebs Again Go Wild :: Guns.com


Over the weekend a fracas sparked in Europe over the British army rifle trials has led to a lot of speculation about Glock making a rifle.




www.guns.com


----------

